# Buying Pen Drives in Bangalore



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 30, 2008)

I am looking for some good pendrives in bangalore. Which is the best place here to buy them ? Most places here ask heavy prices, like Rs. 350 for just 1GB. Many shops stock damn slow drives like Transcend Jetflash V30.

One of my friends bought a 1Gb JF V30 in JC Road for Rs. 125/-. Is it worth it ? Is JetFlash V10 priced similarly ? What about Moser Baer 1GB pen drive ?

I basically need a simple cheap drive for rough use, especially on machines that are NOT mine and might possibly have windows viruses which I end up laughing at. It would need to hold often small data, with hundreds of files typically below 500KB and some MP3s.

I also want a drive thats compatible with YAFFS2 File System.

Finally, what are the price ranges I can expect *fast* 8GB drives to come at ?


----------



## gopz (Jun 30, 2008)

You probably need to make a visit to SP Road and do some research and then buy it there. And post your observations here


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 30, 2008)

When I went to SP Road the last time, I remember seeing 8GB JetFlash V30 drives for 1050 rupees.

But I don't remember the prices for "performance" pen drives. 

 And the very objective of this thread is to find out if I can get anything cheaper than 1GB V30 for 125/-, using other people's experience.


----------



## shadow2get (Jun 30, 2008)

> Which is the best place here to buy them ?


I would suggest you to go to the following shops for buying any computer component:
_*
Pawan Computers - 22998465 / 22998471
Surabhi Computers - 22998357 / 22998457*_
*Anandit Infotech *(main dealer for Transcend Products) - _*22998399 / 22122510*_

They give it at a reasonably low price.



> One of my friends bought a 1Gb JF V30 in JC Road for Rs. 125/-. Is it worth it ? Is JetFlash V10 priced similarly ? What about Moser Baer 1GB pen drive ?


Don't buy the 1GB drives from J.C. Road man. J.C. Road is 'Automobile/Motorcycle products Haven' doing retail  business. 
Please don't buy the Moserbaer 1GB pen drive. Its very slow & its durability is very less. My uncle got one & it was not operational in abt 2-3 months though he uses it occasionally. I think warranty is only 1-3 months for those.



> I basically need a simple cheap drive for rough use.
> Finally, what are the price ranges I can expect *fast* 8GB drives to come at ?


Here are my recommendations for:

_*Cheap, Medium Speed *_
* Sandisk Cruzer - 8/16 GB - ~ Rs
* Corsair Flash Voyager - 8/16 GB - Rs. 1500 / Rs. 3400
* Transcend V Series - 8/16/32 GB - Rs. 1150 / Rs. 2450 / Rs. 4900
* Kingston Data Traveller 100/110

They are around that range. Prices are approximate. The Transcend prices are from Anandit Infotech. Asked them the prices today.

_*Slightly Expensive, High Speed*_
* Corsair Flash Voyager GT - 8/16 GB - ~Rs. 5000 / ?
* SanDisk Extreme Cruzer Contour - 8/16 GB
* Transcend JetFlash 160/168/2A Series USB - 8/16 GB
* Kingston Data Traveller 400

Prices will be above Rs. 4000+ range for 8GB ones.

Hope the above helps.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 30, 2008)

shadow2get said:


> I would suggest you to go to the following shops for buying any computer component:
> _*
> Pawan Computers - 22998465 / 22998471
> Surabhi Computers - 22998357 / 22998457*_
> ...


I am intrested in mainly 1GB pendrives, that too ones which can last an year or two under normal use, and I don't think _write_ speed needs to be the most important criteria here, since most of the time, I would be only _reading_ from the pendrive.

I had set aside Rs. 130 for one, but now I spent all of it and I am saving from the scratch again and I ended up with 65 so far, and so once again I can go for the old budget.

The 8GB pendrive I am looking for *should not* be expensive enough to match Hard Drive costs, because in that case, a pendrive would be utterly pointless for me. So most of the pendrives you mentioned are out of the propables list.

I think you quoted the MRPs for the pendrives. But I am intrested in stuff which comes below a grand.

Also, from most reviews, I have concluded that transcend manufactures both the fastest (JF V10) and the slowest (JF V30) pendrives. I heard V10 is quite affordable indeed at 8GB. But since both have good loooooong life spans, (tested and proved using a V30 512mb drive and lots of V10 reviews), I am going to go for JF V30 for the 1GB pendrive.

Any advice here ? 1GB pendrive at around Rs. 130/- ? Is there something I can get which is better than JF V30 ?

Finally, when you mentioned the price for 8GB transcend *V series*, were you refering to the V30 or the V10 ?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 2, 2008)

bump


----------



## shadow2get (Jul 3, 2008)

About the 1GB drive, you can get a Transcend 1GB V30 Series for Rs. 230 with 1 year warranty. If you feel that it is too expensive, you could go for the 130 bucks one. Dunno about the warranty in this case.

The 8GB Transcend drive is a V60 Series one. All Transcend models have 1 year warranty. Since you are not willing to spend more than 1k for the higher capacity drives, then you could go for this one. But I suggest you go to SP Road & ask for the prices there. They will probably give it for within 1k. 

Also, if you aren't concerned about Speed & lesser warranty, you could go in for other cheap brands which are aplenty in SP Road.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 3, 2008)

^^thanks.  this means I am getting ONLY the Rs. 125 1GB jetflash V30.


----------



## skippednote (Jul 3, 2008)

wats the price of 1 gig and 2 gig pendrive any brand


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 16, 2008)

BUMP and update:

I just got a Transcend Jetflash V30 2GB Pendrive from Sahara in SP Road for Rs. 310. It comes with bill and warranty (life time). Is it worth it ?

And how do I use YAFFS2 file system in it ? I want it for maximum performance.


----------



## shadow2get (Aug 17, 2008)

Hmm MHG ...  am surprised you didn't go for the 1GB drive @ 120 bucks.

Anyway, I felt that you should have gone for the 8GB drives at least now.
2GB @ 310 bucks is slightly expensive than 8GB @ 1000. But ur main criteria was not to go beyond 400/500 bucks. It is worth the money & the warranty you got. 

Regarding the usage of YAFFS, you could have a look at the following link:

*HOWTO incorporate YAFFS*

_Simple HOWTO for getting started with YAFFS and using it as a root filesystem_


----------



## Gigacore (Aug 17, 2008)

@ nuthead..

Howz the transfer speed man ? Just tell me time taken for moving 100 MB of mp3 songs so I can estimate the speeds...

If its good, am gonna buy one too.. S.P Road is just an 20 minutes walk from my college


----------

